# Budget Square-1 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 5, 2019)

Which one is the best budget square1? Let's see from the poll result!


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jun 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Which one is the best budget square1? Let's see from the poll result!


I’d include the YLM M, it’s only 10$ and is one of the best squans there is, regarless if price


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 6, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> I’d include the YLM M, it’s only 10$ and is one of the best squans there is, regarless if price


the yuxin little magic square1 M belongs to square1 great.
Also, should I include it into square1 expert?


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Square-1 budget - Yuxin Little Magic
> Square-1 great - Yuxin Little Magic M
> Square-1 expert - XMD Volt


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 6, 2019)

I 


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> the yuxin little magic square1 M belongs to square1 great.
> Also, should I include it into square1 expert?


I would say yes, but the XMD volt is also a great. It has to have magnets to be expert-tier


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 6, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I
> 
> I would say yes, but the XMD volt is also a great. It has to have magnets to be expert-tier


Do you think that the yuxin little magic square1 M is comparable to the X-Man Volt?


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jun 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think that the yuxin little magic square1 M is comparable to the X-Man Volt?


If the volt is non-magnetic then yes, I don't know if or how much the volt is better than the YLM M


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 6, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think that the yuxin little magic square1 M is comparable to the X-Man Volt?


I’ll tell you when I get it tomorrow!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 7, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I’ll tell you when I get it tomorrow!


Here is the link to the Best Square-1 Comparison thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861/


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 7, 2019)

I have a cubing classroom square-1, and it pops in every solves. pieces fly far away like a toy gun. The cubing classroom square-1 is a complete trash. However,I don't know why some cubers are using it as their main.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have a cubing classroom square-1, and it pops in every solves. pieces fly far away like a toy gun. The cubing classroom square-1 is a complete trash. However,I don't know why some cubers are using it as their main.


« Cough cough TCKewbs cough » 

So my squan came earlier than expected, last night, and I’ve had time to break it in and stuff before telling you all this.

Tl;dr: It’s a fantastic squan that is kinda locky and nice light magnets.

My squan main before this was a qifa. This will become relevant later. Out of the box, it was pretty good. It felt dry and very locky; I couldn’t do parity without 5-7 lockups. This was due to me being used to my qifa, a much slower squan w/o magnets. I put some lube in just to make it feel less dry, and it worked. I did some solves, set it aside, and then did some more. The later solves were better than the first ones and now it feels really nice. Very happy with this purchase. If you don’t have a squan and have the money, get this one. I think a lot of people were complaining about magnet strength because they are so used to their volts with strong magnets. However, I really enjoyed this one, and I think it’s very good!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 7, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> « Cough cough TCKewbs cough »
> 
> So my squan came earlier than expected, last night, and I’ve had time to break it in and stuff before telling you all this.
> 
> ...


Yes that's TCKewbs.
Do you think that the yuxin little magic square-1 is still better than the qifa if it does not have magnets?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jun 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yes that's TCKewbs.
> Do you think that the yuxin little magic square-1 is still better than the qifa if it does not have magnets?


No. The nice thing about the qifa is that it;s controllable naturally, while the YLM is not. However, I do prefer it to a magnetized volt, so if you’re going for the nicest squan possible, go with this one or the cubicle version of the YLM.

E: forgot to mention that I really like the feel of the YLM, a lot more than the qifa


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 9, 2019)

the problem with the qifa, is that it strips very quickly, if you have somewhat high tps.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 15, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> the problem with the qifa, is that it strips very quickly, if you have somewhat high tps.


I have heard that the QiFa has fantastic corner cutting.


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have heard that the QiFa has fantastic corner cutting.


only until it strips


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 22, 2019)

Does the yuxin little magic square-1 strip?


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jul 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Does the yuxin little magic square-1 strip?


No, I’ve done hundreds of solves and I’ve had no issue, but I think i have heard of it happening to others


----------



## Clément B. (Jul 22, 2019)

Just take the ylm, it's 10 bucks and it iis awesome


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

Is it possible to self-magnetize the Qifa?


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Jul 29, 2019)

The QiFa definitely, not too sure about the YLM though, that non magnetic one may have a different design in the peices to the magnetic one. I’d just get the magnetic YLM though as it is only a bit more.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> The QiFa definitely, not too sure about the YLM though, that non magnetic one may have a different design in the peices to the magnetic one. I’d just get the magnetic YLM though as it is only a bit more.






The slice of the Qifa can only fit 4*2 magnets.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 2, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> only until it strips


Does striping make the square1 unusable?


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Aug 3, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Does striping make the square1 unusable?


Yes


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 7, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I have a cubing classroom square-1, and it pops in every solves. pieces fly far away like a toy gun. The cubing classroom square-1 is a complete trash. However,I don't know why some cubers are using it as their main.





ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> « Cough cough TCKewbs cough »
> 
> So my squan came earlier than expected, last night, and I’ve had time to break it in and stuff before telling you all this.
> 
> ...


The design of the stickerless version of the Cubing Classroom Square-1 is different from that of the stickered version. TCKewbs' Cubing Classroom Square-1 is stickered, and is fully magnetic, while my Cubing Classroom Square-1 is stickerless, which is impossible to be magnetized.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Aug 13, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Square-1 budget - Yuxin Little Magic Square-1
> Square-1 great - Yuxin Little Magic M Square-1
> Square-1 expert - X-Man Volt, Yuxin Little Magic M Square-1


I’d move the volt down to great


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 13, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> I’d move the volt down to great


but volt is more expensive than the yuxin little magic m square1.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Aug 13, 2019)

But the volt is worse than the Yuxin and is also still around the price point of great, even if it is more expensive than the Yuxin


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 13, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> But the volt is worse than the Yuxin and is also still around the price point of great, even if it is more expensive than the Yuxin


Yuxin Little Magic M square-1 is cheaper than the X-Man volt, and it has magnets in the top and bottom layers.
Should X-Man Volt be removed from square-1 expert? The poll results in the Best Square1 comparison thread (here) shows that Yuxin Little Magic M square1 seems to be more popular than the X-Man volt.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 13, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin Little Magic M square1 is cheaper than the X-Man volt, and it has magnets in the top and bottom layers.
> Should X-Man Volt be removed from square-1 expert? The poll results in the Best Square1 comparison thread (https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/best-square-1-comparison.73861) shows that Yuxin Little Magic M square1 seems to be more popular than the X-Man volt.


No. Plenty of people use both. TL/DR: YLM is cheaper and faster, Volt is more stable and controllable.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 25, 2019)

Cyclone boys Square-1!
https://cubezz.com/Buy-6063-Cyclone+Boys+SQ-1+Stickerless+Speed+Cube.html


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 26, 2019)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> But the volt is worse than the Yuxin and is also still around the price point of great, even if it is more expensive than the Yuxin





Competition Cuber said:


> No. Plenty of people use both. TL/DR: YLM is cheaper and faster, Volt is more stable and controllable.


Yuxin little magic square 1 does not feel cheap at all. It just lack corner cutting.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 26, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin little magic square 1 does not feel cheap at all. It just lack corner cutting.


I didn’t say it felt cheap. I said the price is cheaper.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Cyclone boys Square-1!
> https://cubezz.com/Buy-6063-Cyclone+Boys+SQ-1+Stickerless+Speed+Cube.html


Should the cyclone boys Square-1 be added to the poll choices?


----------



## Parke187 (Aug 27, 2019)

Tbh ylm with mags is budget and best budget by FAR.



Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Yuxin little magic square 1 does not feel cheap at all. It just lack corner cutting.


If yours doesn't have corner cutting do the a-mod


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

Parke187 said:


> If yours doesn't have corner cutting do the a-mod


It corner cuts, just a bit. What is a-mod? How to do the a-mod?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 2, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Should the cyclone boys Square-1 be added to the poll choices?


I have added cyclone boys Square-1 to the poll choices.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 2, 2019)

Why is the YLM magnetic not on the poll?


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 4, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Why is the YLM magnetic not on the poll?


It is competing with the best Square-1s, and it has a non-magnetic version to compete with the budget Square-1s. The non-magnetic version is at the same price as the QiYi Qifa Square-1 and the Cubing Classroom Square-1.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 10, 2019)

Have anyone here tried the cyclone boys square-1?


----------

